# Help!! Baby goat has pimple like thing on lip.



## chiana (Nov 6, 2018)

We bought two bottle baby goats about 2 weeks ago and today when I was feeding them I noticed the boy had a small round pimple looking thing on his lip. They are also sucking on a mom. She isn't probucing enough to feed them full time though. I really don't have any idea what it is and what to do. Please help...


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 5, 2021)

Hey I have seen no one has answered yet and u posted this like a week ago?! How is he doing? Has he developed more pimple like things?


----------



## chiana (Nov 6, 2018)

No his healed up but I think his mom might actually have a staph infection. So we are treating her for that now.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 5, 2021)

Ok that is awesome!! Hopefully she gets over the staph infection soon!


----------

